# Java-Kenntnisse bewerten



## kleiner.epsilon (4. Jul 2011)

Hallo,
in Stellenausschreibungen liest man oft Programmierkenntnisse in Java erforderlich,
dabei reicht die Formulierung von "gut", "sehr gut" bis "erste Erfahrung" oder "Fortgeschritten".

Nun habe ich mich gefragt, wann sind denn meine Kenntnisse "gut" bzw. "sehr gut"?

Oder wann bezeichnet man jemanden als Anfänger, Fortgeschritten etc.
Welche Kenntnisse sollte ein fortgeschrittener Java-Programmierer besitzen?

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jul 2011)

Mhn schwierige Frage.. ich würde jemanden der zeit ca einem Jahr hauptberuflich in dem Bereich arbeitet nicht mehr als Anfänger bezeichnen.


----------



## Firephoenix (4. Jul 2011)

Hi,
ich würde sagen je besser die Kenntnisse sind umso weniger muss man auch bei speziellen Problemen nicht auf Nachschlagewerke zurückgreifen um ein Problem zu lösen.
Je geringer die Kenntnisse sind umso häufiger muss jemand nachschlagen um herauszufinden wie er ein Problem löst.
Und ein schlechter Programmierer ist nichtmal in der Lage selbstständig ein Problem zu verstehen, geschweige denn es umzusetzen


----------



## Marco13 (4. Jul 2011)

"Erste Erfahrung" hab ich so noch nicht gelesen (aber ähnlich, allgemein: "Erfahrungen in...")

Ansonsten ist das ganze IMHO so schwammig (und die in Stellenanzeigen genannten Anforderungen tendenziell ohnehin überzogen) dass jeder sich da rein- oder rausdefinieren kann, wie er lustig ist. Kannst ja mal eine Bewerbung schreiben: "Ich habe sehr gute Java-Kennthisse, die ich ihnen zur Verfügung stelle, wenn sie mir ein sehr gutes Betriebsklima und ein sehr hohes Gehalt bieten"


----------



## Andi_CH (5. Jul 2011)

"Erfahrung mit Java" Liest sich so etwas wie "können sie fahren?" Fahrrad ja, Motorrad ja, PKW ja - ach sie suchen einen LKW Fahrer mit schon 500'000 km Erfahrung?
Was ist Java überhaupt? Wenn man so allgemeine Floskeln hinterfragt (am Telefon z.B.) ist für die meisten "völlig klar" dass EE gemeint ist und für die anderen ist völlig klar dass Java nur mit Webtechnologien zu tun haben kann ..... ich konnte es mir noch nie verklemmen zu sagen/tippen: "Wenn sie das schon im Inserat präziser geschrieben hätten, hätten sie sich den Aufwand meinen Anruf/Mail/Brief beantworten zu müssen, erspart"


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jul 2011)

Finde es heraus 

http://www.blackbeltfactory.com/ui#!TopicList


----------



## tuttle64 (6. Jul 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Finde es heraus
> 
> http://www.blackbeltfactory.com/ui#!TopicList




Selbst wenn einer die Zertifizierung zum SCJP/OCJP mit 100% richtigen Antworten besteht, muss das nicht heissen, dass er ein guter Programmierer ist. Ich würde sagen, Zertifikate schaden nicht, aber einige Jahre Java Programmiererfahrung in grösseren Projekten sind notwendig.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jul 2011)

tuttle64 hat gesagt.:


> Selbst wenn einer die Zertifizierung zum SCJP/OCJP mit 100% richtigen Antworten besteht, muss das nicht heissen, dass er ein guter Programmierer ist. Ich würde sagen, Zertifikate schaden nicht, aber einige Jahre Java Programmiererfahrung in grösseren Projekten sind notwendig.



Schon klar dafür sind ja auch smileys da.

Aber in einem Vorstellungsgespräch bekommt man auch mehr Theoriefragen, da die Praxis meistens schwer/schwerer zu überprüfen ist.


----------

